# Yellow Milk??



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My two FFs had yellow milk yesterday at milking, and again today. What causes yellow milk? 

No other abnormalities, though I guess mastitis is still an option. The TSC near here doesn't have CMTs, though I can check again. Where do y'all get yours?

They are fed non GMO grain, alfalfa hay and lots of pasture. Fresh water and loose minerals 24/7. 

They have both been getting over parasites, though that is now mostly under control. Apetites weren't so great a few days ago, but after a couple b complex shots they are almost back to normal. 

They don't run with a buck though they share a fence line. 

One still has a kid on her and the other doesn't. 

TIA! 
~Suzanne


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you give B Complex?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

b-complex


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Apetites weren't so great a few days ago, but after a couple b complex shots they are almost back to normal.


Yes, I gave them b complex


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wait, so the b complex colored the milk?? :hammer:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a sick doe this week and gave her Vit. B complex. Her milk looks like thin colostrum! It took me by surprise, too. I realized that it was rare for one of my milkers to get sick where they needed Vit. B complex.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, thanks!


----------

